# Explorer.Exe System call failed Windows 10



## 1lonelykajun (Jan 11, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4130 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8108 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 952260 MB, Free - 877501 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 088DT1
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Can anyone help? Get notice that Explorer.Exe System call failed. How can I fix this problem Contact me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you upgrade from Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 to Windows 10? You might find the answer to your problem at *The Windows Club.*

You should edit your post and remove your email address so it can't be picked up by spammers. Check the Rules set out in Tech Support Guy: 
*Keep Support in the Forums*
For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums and not allow assistance be given via email or private message.


----------



## 1lonelykajun (Jan 11, 2013)

TulsaRose said:


> Did you upgrade from Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 to Windows 10? You might find the answer to your problem at *The Windows Club.*
> 
> You should edit your post and remove your email address so it can't be picked up by spammers. Check the Rules set out in Tech Support Guy:
> *Keep Support in the Forums*
> For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums and not allow assistance be given via email or private message.


Thanks, didn't think of not using my email. Guess I trust people too much.


----------

